# Q6600 OCing



## sy1n (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys. 

Pretty new to overclocking really, the only experience I've had with it is with an old Athlon 64 3000+ which I OCed to a modest 2.4Ghz from 2.0Ghz =O.

I put together my new build and it runs great! But I wanna push it further, I'm using a Intel Q6600 Quad at stock (2.4) with the standard HSF. How far can I push this? I'm also using an XFX nForce 680i LT SLi Mobo.

Cheers 
-Sy1n


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

My friend has that processor, and we've tried overclocking it. He has an aftermarket HSF, and it's really nice... but no dice for the 3GHz he tried to achieve. We tried several combinations of multiplier/FSB/divider settings, and nothing worked. He said he thought it was his low-grade ram, and I would probably agree. Still, the 6600 does idle higher than some of the dual core Core 2 series, so with the stock cooler, it might not be that easy.

Google around for the settings people use - I wouldn't be surprised to see it hit 3GHz, but at the same time it seems to be pretty finicky when it comes to RAM.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Go slowly, try for 2.8GHz and based on how your experience goes, try for higher to 3.0GHz-3.2GHz. The new batches of these processors since the last 2 months are not good overclockers like the previous ones were. They seem to top off from 3.0GHz to 3.4GHz now with highest voltage.


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 21, 2008)

I have mine q660 overclocked to 3.0 Ghz i have liquid cooling and my idle temp is usually around 50c i have overclocked it to 3.6Ghz but the temps make it unstable unless you have a custom liquid cooling system


----------

